# A question for all you KPr's



## cavedwellersmum (Aug 14, 2013)

Do any of you actually knit with the plain straight needles or do you all use doubel ended or circular needles? Just interested as I read the threads


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

I use all -- DPN's, Single Point Straights, and Circulars.
With a few (actually many) crochet hooks thrown in.


----------



## Cimmanon (Oct 10, 2011)

Circular needles only.


----------



## Brown nose (Sep 21, 2014)

All three depending on the project


----------



## cavedwellersmum (Aug 14, 2013)

So If you are knitting the back of a jumper do you use 2 circular needles? I am just trying to picture how you do this


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

mainly Circs but for some jobs I love DPNs


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

cavedwellersmum said:


> So If you are knitting the back of a jumper do you use 2 circular needles? I am just trying to picture how you do this


I use just one circular the length appropriate to hold all the stitches.


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

Cimmanon said:


> Circular needles only.


Me too


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

All three depending on my project


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Cimmanon said:


> Circular needles only.


Same here! :-D


----------



## suzy-kate (Jan 6, 2013)

Mainly circulars.


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

All, dependent on the item.


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

For normal knitting I use only 10" straight single point needles, never 14". I use circular for larger projects and knitting in the round - double points for socks - haven't tried magic loop, too old.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

auntycarol said:


> Same here! :-D


 agree...circular only

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

circular or short straight or dpns.


----------



## Linda333 (Feb 26, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> I use all -- DPN's, Single Point Straights, and Circulars.
> With a few (actually many) crochet hooks thrown in.


Me too!


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

All 3 - I may be old, but I want to learn to do magic circle if that is how to do 2 socks at a time.


----------



## Island Sue (Aug 15, 2011)

All three depending on the project.


----------



## Jean Large (Nov 29, 2013)

I use all three but am most comfortable with circulars.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Mostly two straight needles, occasionally circulars.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Depends what I am doing. I do still use straight needles quite a lot though, probably more than a lot of you on KP. I hold the right one under my arm the way I was taught by my granny from Shetland over 50 years ago lol!


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

Many of us always use circulars for both back and forth and in the round knitting. Some swear by straights alone. Some are proficient with dpns and some find them clumsy to use and use the Magic Loop, some other method or avoid projects that require them. All just personal taste.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Depends on what I'm making. Large items go in circs. Things like hand warmers and boot toppers go on straights. Only tops of hats go on double points if necessary.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

I've never used circulars or double pins. I knit with straights and sew up seams afterwards. A very good friend (Thank you Pat) sent me some needles that matched. The first time in my life. And some bamboo, which I'd never used before and I'm getting used to them. The only patterns I use are for straights, so I'm really happy.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

All for me


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

I use circulars for most things, but I've found that I really love short straight needles that balance well in my hands for scarves, modular knitting, and I think I'm going to love them for knitting the flowers from the book I just got.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I prefer Circulars but will use DPN's. Straight only when I don't have anything else to use.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Mainly straight . But just started to learn to knit in the round and do the magic loop before christmas so in the future it will be all 3


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

annhkmiller said:


> All, dependent on the item.


m

me too

:thumbup:


----------



## LizMarch (Aug 26, 2014)

I use circulars for everything, whether in the round or flat knitting. I have a set of interchangeables so I always have the tip size I need, and I can pick the cable length that will work best for the project. Since I have issues with wrist pain, not having the weight of the work on the straight needles just makes knitting so much more comfortable for me


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

Just circular interchangeables and dpns. I made Christmas presents last year out of the straights I no longer employ. A ball of yarn, a set of needles, a mini "How to" guide and a simple pattern.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

I like old-fashioned straight needles best. But the weight of the 'ghan is impossible on a 14" needle; especially with over 100 CO's. I find the circulars harder to hold and the double-points impossible for me.


----------



## chrshnsen (Nov 7, 2011)

Circulars only - even when knitting flat.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

All of the above. Having knitted for over 80 years I have an absolutely huge supply of various kinds of needles.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Cimmanon said:


> Circular needles only.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Straights and DPNs recycled to plant stakes.


----------



## LizMarch (Aug 26, 2014)

cindye6556 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Straights and DPNs recycled to plant stakes.


I repurposed my straights as little ornament 'Christmas trees' this holiday season thanks to another KPr's idea. It was a perfect way to use them and the gifts were very much appreciated!


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

Joy Marshall said:


> All of the above. Having knitted for over 80 years I have an absolutely huge supply of various kinds of needles.


80 years of knitting! How wonderful!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

CaroleD53 said:


> Depends what I am doing. I do still use straight needles quite a lot though, probably more than a lot of you on KP. I hold the right one under my arm the way I was taught by my granny from Shetland over 50 years ago lol!


That is the way I knit also.


----------



## pink paper clip (Sep 13, 2014)

It depends on the project


----------



## agilitybritts (Jul 5, 2013)

Mostly circular needles. For scarves I will sometimes use short straight needles.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

dunnville89 said:


> 80 years of knitting! How wonderful!


Not only that, if I can't take my stash and needles with me, I am not going.


----------



## Jean Large (Nov 29, 2013)

Joy Marshall said:


> Not only that, if I can't take my stash and needles with me, I am not going.


I agree with that. I have too many things to knit right now.


----------



## moonieboy (Apr 11, 2012)

Typically , I only use circulars for almost everything. I am notorious for losing one of those DPN needles somewhere. It just takes a little figuring out and stitch markers for things like sleeves and socks.
Moonieboy


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

I use both interchangeably. From what I've seen here I wouldn't say it's mostly circulars.


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

I use whatever happens to suit the project I'm working on. I just finished a cowl on a circular needle, boot toppers on double pointed and am working on a Gypsycream bear using straights.


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

I knit also with the right needle under my arm. I would like to master circulars since so many people prefer them, but they seem floppy held out in front. Can't get them under my arm.  Straights for me--for now.


----------



## HollyA (Apr 11, 2013)

Circulars here.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I use them all! Depends on what I am working on.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

cavedwellersmum said:


> So If you are knitting the back of a jumper do you use 2 circular needles? I am just trying to picture how you do this


You can use just one. Both needles used just like two straights.


----------



## Rubyslippers07 (Feb 24, 2014)

All 3 depending on project but circs are my favorite.


----------



## grandmapaws (Apr 13, 2014)

I use short straights, double pointed, and circulars. I know how to do magic loop, and have used it, but prefer knitting in the round with smaller circular, I always liked double pointed needles too, but for straight back and forth knitting I like short straights or circulars. I am still hoping to learn socks, so this may change when I try that. GAIL


----------



## Kaitlyn25 (Dec 30, 2013)

I hate circulars but I knit with dpns and straights


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

I use all 3, heavy work , circulars, long scarves, straights and mittens and some socks DPNS. And it makes it nice when all those projects are on the go at once.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

cavedwellersmum said:


> Do any of you actually knit with the plain straight needles or do you all use doubel ended or circular needles? Just interested as I read the threads


I do knit with straights, DPN's but that is all. Every thing else is circs. I do have a couple of pairs of 14" straights. I thought I might try them about a month ago. And I about cried from laughing so hard. They were so awkward to use. I didn't even get 2 short rows done. I don't know how I ever used them before.


----------



## Jessie Roberts (Feb 14, 2014)

I only use circulars for knitting in the round or flat. When I knit socks I use 2 circulars.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

dunnville89 said:


> For normal knitting I use only 10" straight single point needles, never 14". I use circular for larger projects and knitting in the round - double points for socks - haven't tried magic loop, too old.


How old are you. Would ML make you older? LOL


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

14" straights most of the time, dpns, rarely circulars


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

I have never used DPNs, and used to use straight needles (until I moved and have not been able to locate them in the last 14 years...but have not tried all that hard either) For the past 14 years have used nothing but circular needles. Many are interchangeable needles... full set of Denise which I loved and used for more than 12 years. Now knitting socks which need smaller needles and have several ChiaoGoo interchangable needles as well as several fixed circular needles. There really is no need for straight needles when you have circular needles.


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

Brown nose said:


> All three depending on the project


 :thumbup: I especially like bamboo straights when I'm working with acrylic baby yarns. It has just enough drag to keep me from dropping stitches.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Only circulars as I find them easier to handle, a bit or arthritis creeping in.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Only straight needles, very very seldom circular.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

cakes said:


> mainly Circs but for some jobs I love DPNs


ditto :thumbup:


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Grandma G. said:


> circular or short straight or dpns.


 Circulars and dpn's for me.


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

Whatever the particular project requires. Use all types of needles except plastic.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Anything, as long as it is a nice slick aluminium, but I predominately use circulars.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I use what ever the pattern calls for.


----------



## B4 (Jan 30, 2013)

dunnville89 said:


> For normal knitting I use only 10" straight single point needles, never 14". I use circular for larger projects and knitting in the round - double points for socks - haven't tried magic loop, too old.


YOUR never too old,watch the video's on youtube, you can learn anything.


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

Bamboo straight needles but am about to try to master double points again to make socks! If they don't work for me as I've failed in the past then I will be trying circulars for socks.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

I use circular and double pointed.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

dunnville89 said:


> For normal knitting I use only 10" straight single point needles, never 14". I use circular for larger projects and knitting in the round - double points for socks - haven't tried magic loop, too old.


If you're not interested in magic loop, you might want to try two 24 inch circulars. It's just like using 5 DP needles, but you only need two, so you stop and move to a new needle less often, and the important thing you need to know is to be sure that you only ever knit with two ends of the same needle after you distribute the cast on stitches across both needles. So, there really isn't anything new to learn.


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

Mostly circular but depending on what I'm knitting I'll use all three.


----------



## Crafty Linda (Nov 15, 2014)

I use short straight if poss or circular, can't use 4dpns yet. Linda


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> I use all -- DPN's, Single Point Straights, and Circulars.
> With a few (actually many) crochet hooks thrown in.


Same here - depends on the project.


----------



## Trisha 38 (Nov 30, 2014)

Straight as far as possible!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I only use straight, I have tried 4 needles and get very frustrated.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Just circulars for me!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Depending on the project, I use all three. I like circulars the most though


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Most of the time I use DPNs.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Strictly circulars and Magic Loop for all small things


----------



## motormom (Nov 16, 2013)

I use straights and double pointeds. I only use circulars when I have to - don't really like them.


----------



## Cocoa (Jul 23, 2012)

All three for me too.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Depends on what I'm doing. Right now I'm knitting a scarf with two dpns - both with needle point stoppers at one end.

LOL Funny how I haven't switched to regular straights or a circular. 46 stitches total CO and 44 rows for pattern.

I plan on doing this particular pattern as a wide afghan, so it's for sure it will be on a circular, length depending on how many across-repeats.


----------



## miller111277 (Oct 23, 2014)

Most of the time I use Circulars. Depending on the project, I also use DPNS and Straight.


----------



## Buck-I (Oct 20, 2014)

I use single pointed, double pointed, and circular needles.


----------



## granje (Dec 4, 2011)

mainly straights as I usually work on small projects


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

I, too, use all three.....but seeming to be using the circulars more in recent years.


----------



## Ferol Pat (Jun 18, 2013)

i always knit with straight needles. 
the pattern I am knitting at the moment calls for circular needles for the yoke (baby jacket) WHAT a nightmare I find circs very uncomfortable, but will persevere to the end of this project


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

I knit with long and short straight needles, circulars of all lengths, but have not yet attempted dps. Depends on the pattern and what I have in my collection as well.


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> I use all -- DPN's, Single Point Straights, and Circulars.
> With a few (actually many) crochet hooks thrown in.


Same here!


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

I use any needle that seems to do the trick at any given time however, I do like to work with circulars because they don't "stick out" and get in my way when I sit in my favorite chair.


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

I sometimes use straight needles, but I prefer the shortest ones possible, so I will often use 2 dpns as straight knitting needles. For a project with a lot of stitches, I will use circulars and knit back and forth on them or I will break down and use my straight needles. I also like to knit in the round with my dpns, but that's not what you were asking, right? Happy Knitting, however you do it! ;-)


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

circular and straight, depending on project, but mostly circulars.


----------



## alfief (Nov 11, 2014)

cavedwellersmum said:


> Do any of you actually knit with the plain straight needles or do you all use doubel ended or circular needles? Just interested as I read the threads


Knit with all three, but really love dpns. Am having a go at more circular knitting as I have read so many positive remarks about them. Am in the prcess of knitting my first ever top down, seamless baby cardi.


----------



## SuziAnne (Mar 2, 2012)

Dunnville, Never too old .............

Circulars 99% of the time


----------



## pinkladydew (Oct 21, 2011)

Circular except when DP's are needed


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I also use straight needles. :-D


----------



## kazzza (Mar 8, 2013)

Mainly straight {my mothers old tortoise shell} but have used circular and DP's occasionally.


----------



## Nana Shelia (Sep 29, 2011)

Mostly circulars but double points for socks.


----------



## gayleH (Mar 7, 2014)

circulars only


----------



## Sagarika (Jul 17, 2012)

Circulars only.


----------



## BettyAnn (Mar 11, 2011)

I use both. Depends on what I am working on.


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

I used to use only straight but have recently started using circulars and DPNs. Never thought I'd get used to them but it was easier than I expected.


----------



## SuziAnne (Mar 2, 2012)

Never too old..........


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

Circular needle when I can as this is much less stress on my wrists.


----------



## BethP0201 (Dec 5, 2014)

galaxycraft said:


> I use all -- DPN's, Single Point Straights, and Circulars.
> With a few (actually many) crochet hooks thrown in.


Crochet hooks!
Only for cast on or weaving in, or do you knit with them? I had recurring thoughts about using hooks so the stitches don't fall off! LOL!!


----------



## mooney.me55 (Jul 5, 2014)

I use all 3.


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

Once I experienced circulars, I never used another straight.


----------



## emmatonoose (Nov 26, 2012)

usually circs or dpns- can't remember the last time I used straights- I have short arms and the straights seem to run into the things about me.


----------



## toast (Jul 27, 2011)

I use all - depends on project.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I use all types of needles depending on my mood for that particular project.


----------



## SuShine (Dec 12, 2014)

Majority of the time I still use 2 needles but it was me that asked about the chair because I kept bumping the needles. I have/had only used circular when knitting fair isle patterns (sweater yokes). I now see this advantage of using circular and DPN. I guess I have to get with the times!!

SJL


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Whatever the pattern states.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

DPNs and circular..look at the straight and think I should get rid f them.


----------



## morningdew (Oct 2, 2012)

cavedwellersmum said:


> Do any of you actually knit with the plain straight needles or do you all use doubel ended or circular needles? Just interested as I read the threads


plain straight suits me fine


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

marg 123 said:


> All three depending on my project


Same for me. However, I seem to use circular for most projects, even something knitted flat. I like the "lightness" of the circulars rather than the weight of the project on just one needle as it's knitted. I use DPNs for the top crown of a hat, but this year I'm vowing to learn Magic Loop or two circular knitting. I really do not like DPNS.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

I also use circular needles for everything. I travel a lot and straight needles do not work on planes.


----------



## Charann102 (Apr 26, 2014)

Circulars only. Rarely use DPNs.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Mostly circulars


----------



## beazy (Jan 4, 2013)

dunnville89 said:


> For normal knitting I use only 10" straight single point needles, never 14". I use circular for larger projects and knitting in the round - double points for socks - haven't tried magic loop, too old.


Never too old to learn! I'm 73, just learned magic loop and toe up- 2 at a time- socks! Love it. waited to do socks until I learned this as I do not like double points (seem to always drop one, or too hard to hold, etc.). The magic loop thing also works for hats when too small for the circular.


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

Mostly I use straight needles unless pattern calls for dp's.. I do not like circulars. My daughter loves them so It is what one prefers.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Just plain straight needles, just can't do DPN's.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

cavedwellersmum said:


> So If you are knitting the back of a jumper do you use 2 circular needles? I am just trying to picture how you do this


No, I don't. I use a singular circular needle and knit back and forth, as if it were straight needles joined with a cable.

I learned on straight needles, eons ago, but when I started a project on them again last year, the ends kept bumping my elbows so I transferred the piece to circulars. Currently, I only use circulars and double pointed needles.


----------



## maspd (May 20, 2013)

I gave all my straight needles away. Now only own circulars. I do have a smattering of DP needles which I very seldom use. I knit either in the round with circulars or flat with circulars. Like circulars cause you can't lose a needle while you are knitting.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

BethP0201 said:


> Crochet hooks!
> Only for cast on or weaving in, or do you knit with them? I had recurring thoughts about using hooks so the stitches don't fall off! LOL!!


I use crochet hooks more than I'd like for picking up dropped stitches or raveling back a single column of stitches with a mistake several rows down. :?


----------



## B4 (Jan 30, 2013)

beazy said:


> Never too old to learn! I'm 73, just learned magic loop and toe up- 2 at a time- socks! Love it. waited to do socks until I learned this as I do not like double points (seem to always drop one, or too hard to hold, etc.). The magic loop thing also works for hats when too small for the circular.


Good on you Beazy, were proud of you. Ruth


----------



## gardenlady4012 (Oct 18, 2014)

I use them all, depending on the project and what I feel like using.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Only circulars


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

dunnville89 said:


> For normal knitting I use only 10" straight single point needles, never 14". I use circular for larger projects and knitting in the round - double points for socks - haven't tried magic loop, too old.


i use the same as you..except i avoid double points at all costs.
Blessings


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

I use two circular needles for socked. I also use circular needles for afghans, lap robes, hats, and sweaters knit all in one piece. I use DPN to finish the top of the hats. I sometimes use straight needles to knit scarves.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

I use short straight needles, circular needles, and when necessary, dpns. I don't use the longer straight needles any longer because those projects now go on my circulars. Hmm, guess I should put those longer straights out for our garage sale this summer. I haven't touched them in many years.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Adding my two cents worth. I use circulars for almost everything. I have some short bamboo needles for dishcloths and I don't use double points at all. Two circus or magic loop for in the round projects. I just learned magic loop.


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

Mostly circulars!


----------



## Patricia368 (Apr 3, 2011)

I use all three depending on the project and sometimes if it is a large or small project. For dishrags I like to use a short 10.50 -16" circular needle, if I don't want to sew something up, double points, then sometimes just straights, sometimes short ones and sometimes long ones. Most always bamboo needles, but aluminum crochet hooks with bamboo handles. Happy knitting/crocheting to all my KP friends. I do enjoy this forum!!!!


----------



## SueWilson49 (Oct 6, 2012)

No, you just forget about the cable and use the needle ends as if they were straight needles.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Circular and dpts here.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

cavedwellersmum said:


> Do any of you actually knit with the plain straight needles or do you all use doubel ended or circular needles? Just interested as I read the threads


I use both straights and circulars. I use DPNs w
Only when absolutely nec.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

I use all, have not yet done knitting in the round, my next project/attempt will be this, and will probably be using circular needles


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> I use all -- DPN's, Single Point Straights, and Circulars.
> With a few (actually many) crochet hooks thrown in.


yep me too.... I inherited a large supply of straight needles and for some projects they are perfect! I wish that the Novas and Addis were colored also like my straights because then I could use them.. I can't now because the shinny metal hurts my eyes.. There is something to be said about the way the did it for decades before we got fancy 

I have a full set of DPN's plus some "Extra's" and 2 full sets of circulars plus some "Extra's"... You can't have too many can you??? LOL


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I have been using circulars for quite some time now and really enjoy them. If it is a small straight project I have used dpn with stopper.


----------



## shshipp (Oct 9, 2011)

I use all kinds of needles. Received a collection of straight Signature needles for Christmas.


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

Mostly circulars...no dropped or lost needles. LOL


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I use all depending on the project.


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> How old are you. Would ML make you older? LOL


No, too old to learn the technique. However, I did recently change my knitting style to continental. I am much slower knitting this way and it seems to be harder on my hands (that could be because I'm not as relaxed and maybe with practice it will become more natural).


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

dunnville89 said:


> No, too old to learn the technique. However, I did recently change my knitting style to continental. I am much slower knitting this way and it seems to be harder on my hands (that could be because I'm not as relaxed and maybe with practice it will become more natural).


Also, I don't like using circulars for straight knitting. I find the cables are in the way and it is clumsy, so I think using two at once would make me crazy.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

I now use entirely double ended, or circulars.


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

All three but mostly circulars.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

dunnville89 said:


> No, too old to learn the technique. However, I did recently change my knitting style to continental. I am much slower knitting this way and it seems to be harder on my hands (that could be because I'm not as relaxed and maybe with practice it will become more natural).


I agree with you on continental. In theory it does seem to be faster, if you can adopt a purling technique that is easy and comfortable, but it sure takes a lot of practice and even if I'm going along quite well I revert to throwing without even noticing. Somehow holding that left index finger so still causes pain for me.

I went to a knitting group, informal, and there was one lady making a sweater with a large shawl like collar in seed stitch.

She looked like a knitting machine. She could flick her left index finger back and forth for seed stitch so fast you could hardly see what she was doing. It was a amazing.


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

One circular can be used to produce flat work. You just go back and forth rather than around. If you have trouble visualizing using a circular that way you might try asking/watching someone else. Otherwise, try it by just treating each end of the circular as if it is a detached needle. When you reach the end of the stitches you turn the work over just as you would working with straights then knit the next row with the 'empty' needle.



cavedwellersmum said:


> So If you are knitting the back of a jumper do you use 2 circular needles? I am just trying to picture how you do this


----------



## dolls (Mar 13, 2014)

Circulars only.


----------



## AnDee (Jan 30, 2012)

Same here, depends on the project. I like to use dpns for working scarves with the ruffle yarns. Since you don't have so many stitches, why use a longer straight?


----------



## jangail719 (Mar 1, 2011)

Only circular.


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

Usually circular, will use straight when knitting something small like a dishcloth.


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

Me too. It depends on what the project needs.


galaxycraft said:


> I use all -- DPN's, Single Point Straights, and Circulars.
> With a few (actually many) crochet hooks thrown in.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Depends on the project and my mood. I have some beautiful Lantern Moon straight needles that I love to hold and use, so if I know that I will be knitting a particular project only at home, I'll pull those out. If I'm in public - on the bus, at the airport, etc., I only use circulars. That way it's no big deal when I inevitably drop one side. I'm not scrambling on the floor looking for my needle.


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

I use both circular and straight. And double pointed only when I have to.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

only circular's


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I use mainly circulars or double point. rarely use straights.


----------



## ladicath (Dec 26, 2014)

Having arthritis and fibromyalgia I find circular needles much easier
to navagate. I do think you will find what works for you. Be patient, happy stitching.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Rarely knit with straights anymore. But have them if I need them.


----------



## dlene (Nov 27, 2014)

Depends, but mostly circular. Of course, occasionally I need straight or double point. That way I can accumulate every needle known to mankind. :wink:


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

I use both. Prefer straight.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Circular needles are easier on my hands. If I am doing socks I use DPNs. I have not gotten a handle on the magic loop yet.


----------



## pengwensgranny (Aug 3, 2011)

Straights mainly. The longer the better. Can't stand short needles. Make my hands ache. If absolutely necessary I will use dpn's. Never circulars. Tried, tested and don't like them. The points are too short for my liking and comfort.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Straight and circular. Do not use DPN's.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I love my straight needles, and I use them all the time. I only use circs when I absolutely have to.

Hazel


----------



## mobrien0144 (Sep 18, 2014)

dunnville89 said:


> For normal knitting I use only 10" straight single point needles, never 14". I use circular for larger projects and knitting in the round - double points for socks - haven't tried magic loop, too old.


NEVER too old. I'm 71 and mastered it off of You Tube in about 2 hours. Did this a couple of weeks ago before Christmas. I made 3 pair of fingerless mitts for Christmas, but had a nervous breakdown trying to get my wrapping, shopping, cleaning done because all I did was knit.


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

I mostly use the square straight needles, but occasionally use circular needles.


----------



## Pms1412 (Oct 25, 2012)

Depends on the project but straight bamboo needles most of the time. I don't like circular needles, only use them for circular projects and then use magic loop.


----------



## BStanton1968 (Sep 10, 2014)

for me it is not straight, dbl pt or circ, it is what needle is made of. I have arthritis at base of thumb and if using larger needles the metal ones are easiest and much more comfortablr. Love my wooden ones but it is what it is!


----------



## Lovemygreys (Apr 4, 2011)

I have and use all types but now only circular mainly because the straight needles always catch in my sleeve and I have lost a lot of sts that way. Now I use circulars cause it stays in my lap.


----------



## Quiltflower (Oct 25, 2014)

I use the all. Just recently got the courage to use dons for some hats...it was scary it first, but I got the hang of it and it sure made the top of the hat look nice.


----------



## Feigy (Apr 26, 2014)

I don't mind sewing up seams so I often use my 14 inch straight needles. I also use circular, but I haven't had much experience with dpns.


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

circular much easier on the hands and arms


----------



## Quiltflower (Oct 25, 2014)

sorry for the typos, the sun was in my eyes I was proofreading!


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

I use all.


----------



## Mary-Lou (Jun 4, 2014)

I use straight needles....have never used dp or circulars


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

i use straight circular interchangables and dpn


----------



## pengwensgranny (Aug 3, 2011)

bonniebb said:


> circular much easier on the hands and arms


I find my arms and hands hurt far more using circulars than using long straights. 
It is all a matter of what suits each one of us.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Brown nose said:


> All three depending on the project


Same here


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

christine flo said:


> i use straight circular interchangables and dpn


I have never heard mention of straight circular interchangeables. Could you plz describe or even better, post a photo of them?


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

dlene said:


> Depends, but mostly circular. Of course, occasionally I need straight or double point. That way I can accumulate every needle known to mankind. :wink:


I thought I was the only one with that collection!!


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

I like my straight bamboo needles best


----------



## limberlostgirl (Apr 10, 2011)

I prefer straights for most projects - 14" long or shorter. My absolute favorites are a pair of 8" needles ! But I use all types - am currently going around the outside edge of a square shawl on 40" circulars.


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Since I discovered interchangeable circs, that is what I use and my large collection of straights, dpns and fixed circs sit unused for the most part.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Circs and DPNs only. Weight of the project stays in the lap, not on my left or right wrist. Easier on the hands.


----------



## Hauck (Jan 4, 2015)

I inherited a bunch of needles & have bought a few. I use what I have if I can, if not then I purchase what is needed for project. Also I have used all three, circulars are nicer to put down & pick up again without worry of it coming off the needle.


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

All three, plus crochet hooks, and Tunisian hooks, but rarely.


----------



## grannybell (Mar 12, 2013)

I too, use all needle types depending on project. One reason to use circular needle on a "flat" project is that it is more comfortable knitting. You just go back and forth without joining the ends. Hope this helps.


----------



## meade1 (Jun 14, 2011)

Everything on circular for me. Prefer the sharp points. Have some double points that I never learned to use. I have a set of Denise interchangeable but the ends are too blunt. I knit both circular and back and forth on my circular needles. Currently knitting a shawl back and forth on two circulars with rubber bands on the the ends to keep stitches from sliding off.


----------



## clickerMLL (Aug 14, 2013)

I have a great quantity of traditional straight needles in both 10" and 14" lengths, primarily metal, and a large selection of double pointed needles in 4", 6", and 8" lengths, almost all metal but a primarily bamboo for the 4" lengths. I have a pretty good selection of circular needles, almost all with metal tips, plus a set of circular needles by Boye. My preference to use is 10" straight needles in silver metal.


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Circulars or dpns only.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Not any more...


----------



## nab (Aug 26, 2011)

I use all kinds. I do not like dpns, so I will use the magic loop with circular needles. Depends on the pattern.


----------



## grest (Oct 27, 2014)

I use both, depending on the pattern and what I want to achieve.


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

Circs or dpn.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

I can't remember the last time I used straight needles!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

cavedwellersmum said:


> So If you are knitting the back of a jumper do you use 2 circular needles? I am just trying to picture how you do this


Someone else has probably answered this but just because you use circulars doesn't mean you are knitting in the round. I'm doing a large shawl with a circular and it is a flat piece. you just go back and forth like straight needles but you don't have the weight on the ends of needles like you do with straights. But I do use all types, depending on what I'm doing.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

I use all. but circulars are not my favorite


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I use circs and DPNs and both of those are either wood or bamboo. Straights, metal and plastic needles hurt my hands way too much.


----------



## sherryleigh (Dec 18, 2013)

Circular, love them


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

Circulars, just love them.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Cimmanon said:


> Circular needles only.


Ditto!


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

Brown nose said:


> All three depending on the project


Ditto. They all have a purpose. I mostly use dpns since I always have a pair of socks going -- top-down.


----------



## jzx330 (Oct 11, 2013)

Use all 3 types - never tried magic loop.


----------



## Daisy42 (Jun 16, 2011)

I prefer straight ones, preferably made of bamboo


----------



## janenedrow53 (Jul 3, 2013)

Brown nose said:


> All three depending on the project


Same here. I have come across patterns that call for both straight & circular needles.


----------



## Sandy DG (Aug 9, 2014)

Primarily circular needles! Love the ease of using and storing them.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

I use circs whenever possible. The longer straight needles catch on the double seams of my jeans when I'm sitting on the floor knitting.


----------



## bjdevi1018 (Dec 9, 2012)

I mainly use circular. Just because you're using circular needles, dosen't mean you have to join the ends. I think it's the flexiblity I like best. Seems to put less strain my my hands.


----------



## Karenno1 (Mar 17, 2014)

straights as im circular needle impaired ....meaning im thick as i cant get a grips with them ....god loves a tryer


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

Just tried both dps and circular and hated them both! 
Will have to wait until I have more patience.


----------



## carolelee (Jun 29, 2014)

I am left handed and have always used long metal needles. Sometimes I have had to use round but prefer the long metal


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

I use what ever I have ... though I prefer to use dpn or circular... I didn't have the size I wanted for a mitten the other day and did circ knitting on straights (similar to double sided knitting).


----------



## Sarahjane R (Jul 31, 2013)

I use them all depending on the project. I do love double pointed needles though. Always have.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Karenno1 said:


> straights as im circular needle impaired ....meaning im thick as i cant get a grips with them ....god loves a tryer


It's possible that you tried circulars with short tips. I find those hard to hold, and get muscle cramps in my hands when I try to use them.

But the longer tips really don't seem much different than knitting with straight needles.

It's just a thought.


----------



## jodymorse151 (Sep 14, 2014)

marimom said:


> I also use circular needles for everything. I travel a lot and straight needles do not work on planes.


A plane ride is what switched me to circulars. On our way to a conference (my husband's) I was planning on all that free time to finish a huge project. When we arrived at a VERY remote resort I discovered I had lost a needle on the plane with no knit shop anywhere. I spent over SEVEN days with no knitting. I was really stuck! Never traveled with straights again!!! I do use DP for sleeves on sweaters.


----------



## Sedona (Oct 3, 2011)

Straight, circular and double pointed when needed. All depends on what I'm knitting - just as long as I'm knitting!


----------



## Missouriknitter (Apr 23, 2011)

I only use one circular needle that is long enough to hold all the stitches and turn my work at the end of each row. You use the two ends of the circular needle as if you had two straight needles but the weight of the garment is in your lap instead of on the straight needles. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Amysue (Apr 23, 2012)

Straight only,


----------



## Sampymom (Feb 10, 2014)

I never use straights anymore. Only circulars and dpn.


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

galaxycraft said:


> I use all -- DPN's, Single Point Straights, and Circulars.
> With a few (actually many) crochet hooks thrown in.


Same here, though straights less and less.


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh,my - 15 pages so far on what needles we use. I am still old-fashioned and use straight needles ONLY! BUT my New Year's resolution is to learn to use (and then actually knit something with) circular needles. So, we shall see. Tried double pointed once and I kept dropping stitches off one end or the other! haha! :lol:


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

I mostly knit with circular. I find that the straight needles get caught in my sleeves.


----------



## Sierrakj (Oct 8, 2014)

I use them all. Whatever seems right for the project is what I use. I dont like to seam so I will use circular and DPN whenever possible.


----------



## Mmeth (Nov 3, 2013)

I start out with what the directions say....switch if I think something else will work better....prefer straight single edge...but can use all three types....


----------



## Plonqy (Jan 7, 2015)

I use whatever the pattern requires - or sometimes make it up! as with a recent hat that suggest straight but I couldn't be bothered to sew at the end so did it on circular.


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

Circs and DPNs. Now that I am so used to circulars, I find straight needles to be too long and awkward.


----------



## colleend2006 (Aug 25, 2012)

cirulars for all


----------



## Catarry (Apr 10, 2012)

cavedwellersmum said:


> So If you are knitting the back of a jumper do you use 2 circular needles? I am just trying to picture how you do this


 deleted post


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

I use either straight needles or circulars depending on the project and where I'll be knitting.

Always use circulars when I travel so that I don't lose stitches pulling project in and out of tote - and so I don't take out seatmates.


----------



## janenedrow53 (Jul 3, 2013)

ELareau said:


> I use either straight needles or circulars depending on the project and where I'll be knitting.
> 
> Always use circulars when I travel so that I don't lose stitches pulling project in and out of tote - and so I don't take out seatmates.


That's what I like about the interchangeable knitting needles, they are plastic so you can use them on the bus or even in an airplane. Plus, you can can make them to be whatever type needle you need.


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

All three for me!


----------



## gfenton (Jul 29, 2014)

As an "old timer", I still feel more comfortable with straight needles but I do find myself using circulars more often. My daughter, of course, is strictly circular. It's similar to all the changes in technology, it takes longer for some of us to adapt to the "new' times, but I am determined to adapt!


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

I use circulars for all my knitting.. They just seem more convenient without any dropping out needles ever all one piece..


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

I was dropping one knitting needle, a lot! And, being disabled, it was a pain to constantly be picking up the neeldes. So, I just use circular ones, now.


----------



## stotter (Apr 8, 2012)

When using circular needles for something like the back of a sweater, you don't join to make a round. The piece is flat and you knit back and forth. I am using straight needles now for a lace acarf. I prefer straight needles for this.


----------



## cavedwellersmum (Aug 14, 2013)

I will be attempting this in my next break from work I want to be able to concentrate to learn to do this properly I can see the wisdom but, I am probably like a lot out ther have been doing it with straight needles for over 40 years so hard to change ( not impossible just hard)


----------



## DLB (Jan 3, 2012)

I am not sure I could even locate my straights!


----------



## Marie50 (Apr 21, 2011)

Good question, I knit with both .

Marie50


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

Mostly circular. This doesn't mean I only knit patterns knit in the round it just means I find it more convenient to use circular needles.

So you can use circular needles for any project, just knit back and forth as though you were holding straight needles when necessary and use them as circular needles when knitting in the round.

I found it was easier to use straight 13" needles yesterday when I was knitting a rug with size 15 thick and quick yarn. I could push against my leg for leverage moving the stitches.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

cavedwellersmum said:


> Do any of you actually knit with the plain straight needles or do you all use doubel ended or circular needles? Just interested as I read the threads


Straight whenever possible - DPN for socks...circular only if I HAVE to.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

I love to knit on straights, 14", but I do admit that for a hat, circular is better,,, however I'm not sure about the decrease part... straights and then seaming seems easier. I cannot seem to get the hang of dp's. I've never knit a sweater yet.


----------



## Carol77584 (Aug 31, 2011)

I just use circulars. They work so well for everything, even socks. But for socks, it does take two circulars.


----------



## jodymorse151 (Sep 14, 2014)

wlk4fun647 said:


> I love to knit on straights, 14", but I do admit that for a hat, circular is better,,, however I'm not sure about the decrease part... straights and then seaming seems easier. I cannot seem to get the hang of dp's. I've never knit a sweater yet.


Decreasing is as simple as K2tog or slip knit and psso. Just as on any other needle.

Once you try a sweater you will be amazed at yourself! Find a simple top down for babies. You'll be making sweaters in no time! I just do not like to sew.


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

cavedwellersmum said:


> Do any of you actually knit with the plain straight needles or do you all use doubel ended or circular needles? Just interested as I read the threads


Mostly circulars, but sometimes I use straights, and sometimes need to use DPNs, since I can't make Magic Loop work properly/neatly. 
And, of course, the ever-useful crochet hooks. Usually my favourite only, for correcting errors, but i have several.


----------



## bcheyney (Aug 10, 2014)

I use your method, too (straight 14", Shetland method). But my mom says she learned to do it that way from some old Russian ladies! Since that was the way I taught myself (I must have watched Mom when I was younger), I always "do better" when I am knitting that way. But I do love the Magic Loop method and if you are knitting socks, to do two at a time is just wonderful!
(Did not do reply correctly: from:CaroleD53)
Depends what I am doing. I do still use straight needles quite a lot though, probably more than a lot of you on KP. I hold the right one under my arm the way I was taught by my granny from Shetland over 50 years ago lol!


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

ThaisFindsafeather said:


> Just circular interchangeables and dpns. I made Christmas presents last year out of the straights I no longer employ. A ball of yarn, a set of needles, a mini "How to" guide and a simple pattern.


What a neat idea! How well were the gifts received?


----------



## bjdevi1018 (Dec 9, 2012)

I so agree with Cas50. So much easier to use straight needles when working with the bulkier yarns. More leverage. Otherwise I'm on my circulars for everything else. Never have to look for one needle, never drop one (or cat steal it!) and they seem to be easier on my carpal tunnel.


----------



## bjdevi1018 (Dec 9, 2012)

Double points are a state of mind. Once you get the hang of using them they are fun. After all these years, I still cast all my stitches onto one needle then split evenly onto double points; find less worrying about it getting twisted.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

cavedwellersmum said:


> So If you are knitting the back of a jumper do you use 2 circular needles? I am just trying to picture how you do this


No, when you reach the end of a row, just turn the whole piece around; push the row you just knitted to the working end, and the working end of your yarn is right there. Just bring the free end of the needle around and start knitting.


----------



## loubroy (Feb 15, 2013)

The only time I use my straight needles is when I am trying to knit more than one thing at a time. I made an afghan that was made in narrow strips. I figured I could do three at a time but I would get so confused using my circulars that I bought me a set of straight bamboo needles. Didn't have any more trouble.


----------



## Amooozing (Nov 14, 2014)

I have not used my straight needles for years. I mainly use circus, but if working on something with less than 30 sts, I generally just grab two double point. For hats I either use Magic Circle or two circus. Should do something with those straight needles


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

Brown nose said:


> All three depending on the project


me too


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

i use them all as needed


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

Using a circular needle and working back and forth is just more comfortable than holding 2 long needles. I did make a very nice lace scarf using 2 (7 inch)dpn with elastic bands holding the ends.


----------



## fincherlrf (Feb 20, 2012)

Circular needles only for me


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

Cimmanon said:


> Circular needles only.


ditto, more versatile as one cannot do everything on straights as on circs


----------



## maudiebelle (Dec 26, 2014)

I am a relative new knitter...have knitted two adult cardigans so far...am now starting a 30"x90" wrap....I love & prefer circular needles...much easier to manage.


----------



## Ginka (May 16, 2011)

Only straight ...don't like double pointed or circular .


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

I use only my ChiaoGoo Red Lace Twist interchangables for everything. Aloha... Bev


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

I prefer straights and knit on them as much as possible, but many projects at least that I do eventually require more room than I've got on straights so I have to switch out.
Don't really like circulars much tho.
don't use dpn's at all, don't know how


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

I own all three types and use all three types depending on what the project is and what I'm making.

I have tried magic loop, but prefer to use two circulars rather than magic loop, but of course it is all personal preference.

There is no wrong way to knit in my opinion.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

marg 123 said:


> All three depending on my project


Same here as well as crochet hook.


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

I use straight & circular only


----------



## Shrilly (Aug 4, 2014)

I knit with straight needles all the time always have for the last 50 years


----------



## Jannette Burke (Nov 21, 2014)

I use my straight needles all the time - they were here before circulars. GOOD OLD AERO


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

dunnville89 said:


> For normal knitting I use only 10" straight single point needles, never 14". I use circular for larger projects and knitting in the round - double points for socks - haven't tried magic loop, too old.


This sums it up for me too. I like using 10" single point needles when I can. I like switching because I hold different types of needles differently, same with round or square needles. Gives my hands a break.


----------



## Manga (Sep 23, 2014)

osagerev said:


> Once I experienced circulars, I never used another straight.


Same here, and I don't even own DPNs, but still haven't altogether mastered Magic Loop. For flat knitting or in the round, circulars work best for me; more portable; require less sitting area; less wrist pain; each needle keeps track of its own other needle. Cons: circular needle storage is chaos.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

It has been a very long time since I last used straight needles....


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

judyr said:


> Straight and circular. Do not use DPN's.


Same here...


----------



## Nancy S. (Jul 2, 2013)

I knit 99% of my items with straight needles. I hope to learn to knit this year with circulars & dp but can't bring myself to do it so far.


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

Mostly circulars!


----------



## Razzle (Jul 25, 2011)

Never too old to learn magic loop. I'm 84 yrs and have just started with it and I'll never go back to straight needles.
Raz


dunnville89 said:


> For normal knitting I use only 10" straight single point needles, never 14". I use circular for larger projects and knitting in the round - double points for socks - haven't tried magic loop, too old.


----------



## vonnienz11 (May 13, 2011)

we downunder I think prefer straight needles as that is how we were taught, saying this tho I have used circulars for projects that have too many stitches.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Mainly circulars


----------



## elly69 (May 3, 2013)

cavedwellersmum said:


> Do any of you actually knit with the plain straight needles or do you all use doubel ended or circular needles? Just interested as I read the threads


only ever use straight needles :thumbup:


----------



## mamavecchia (Nov 8, 2014)

straights for almost everything, dp for sock se...circular under great duress....still have my mother's two needle mitten book...cost 25 cents back in the day


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

use them all but still love my straights the best


----------



## GranFran (Feb 5, 2011)

Mostly circulars because of arthritis; seems to be more comfortable.


----------



## whiterose (Oct 19, 2012)

I use all of them.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

It depends on the number of stitches needed and the pattern I am working on. Double points are always handy when doing cables and can't for the life of me find my cable needle.


----------



## tired n' cranky (Aug 2, 2011)

I like circs, the short needles feel good and I never have to worry about losing a needle.


----------



## collectordolls (Oct 27, 2013)

I still like straight needles.


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> I use all -- DPN's, Single Point Straights, and Circulars.
> With a few (actually many) crochet hooks thrown in.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: me too


----------



## demitybaughman (Oct 31, 2014)

I love my circs, but I fall back on the straights when it is a tiny piece.


----------



## island stasher (Dec 23, 2012)

Circular and double pointed for me.


----------



## EPAS (Nov 7, 2014)

I use circular or straight, but it depends upon the project. I have never used double pointed needles. This year I would like to try dpn's and try knitting something different.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

I use circular and dpn's mostly. Do use straights for a few things. Depends on the project.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

Cimmanon said:


> Circular needles only.


Count me in as well.


----------



## Ackiejay (Aug 21, 2013)

Circular needles only. Unless using 35 for something special. Much easier on the hands.


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

mobrien0144 said:


> NEVER too old. I'm 71 and mastered it off of You Tube in about 2 hours. Did this a couple of weeks ago before Christmas. I made 3 pair of fingerless mitts for Christmas, but had a nervous breakdown trying to get my wrapping, shopping, cleaning done because all I did was knit.


I guess I will have to try magic loop after reading all the comments. I am about to have a birthday, so even though I am old, I'm not dead yet. I'll give it a try and let you know how I do. Thanks for your encouragement.


----------



## Barbaradey (Jun 1, 2012)

Used to be straights only. Then it was circs and straights. Now only circus. Love em!


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

For hand knitting I use all, basically whichever feels the most comfortable . For machine knitting I love the standard but my bulky gets a good workout too!&#128522;


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

Ever since I first tried circular needles, I bought lots and lots of them and never use straights any more. The other day I tried to knit on straights and got aggravated because they stick out and run into the arm of my chair. I switched to circular. Even for a small project, such as a scarf or cowl, I always use circs. I just like them better; they seem to be more comfortable to me.

I haven't yet learned to use DPNs. I learned magic loop and hope I never have to use DPNs. They just seem too "fiddly" to me. But you never know; I never thought I'd learn to cast on and do a moebius cowl either! But I did, and it was really fun!


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorry; I just realized I did a triple post! Don't know how that happened!


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorry; double post.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

All those you mentioned plus flex needles.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

Circular and DPN's for me. I seem to just fumble a lot when I try to use the straight needles.


----------



## Rachel Haggie (Aug 3, 2012)

cavedwellersmum said:


> Do any of you actually knit with the plain straight needles or do you all use doubel ended or circular needles? Just interested as I read the threads


I almost always use straight plain old fashioned needles - I inherited my mother's bundle of needles mostly non metric so I have a converter disc.


----------



## Colour wheel (Aug 4, 2011)

Circulars only.


----------



## 66sindy01 (Oct 7, 2011)

hi i use both depending on pattern


----------



## 66sindy01 (Oct 7, 2011)

i use both depending on pattern


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

I have used all except the double pointed. for some silly reason, I have a fear of them I guess!


----------



## kareb (Dec 30, 2013)

Mostly circulars and dpn's. I use straight needles to cast on stitches for both, then transfer to the circulars or dpn's.


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

I. Use straight almost all the time. Once in awhile dpns but never circa except to hold stitches when travel!ing.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

cavedwellersmum said:


> Do any of you actually knit with the plain straight needles or do you all use doubel ended or circular needles? Just interested as I read the threads


Not as often as I used to, but yes, I still use straight needles.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

cavedwellersmum said:


> Do any of you actually knit with the plain straight needles or do you all use doubel ended or circular needles? Just interested as I read the threads


Not as often as I used to, but yes, I still use straight needles.


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

Straights whenever humanly possible, and will even adjust patterns to use them in preference to circulars. My New Year resolution is not to waste any more time trying to love circulars or the novels of Jane Austen; life is too short!


----------



## tired n' cranky (Aug 2, 2011)

Paula - Sussex UK said:


> Straights whenever humanly possible, and will even adjust patterns to use them in preference to circulars. My New Year resolution is not to waste any more time trying to love circulars or the novels of Jane Austen; life is too short!


Aren't you in fear of being ostracized for your lack of enthusiasm for Jane Austin?!


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

cavedwellersmum said:


> So If you are knitting the back of a jumper do you use 2 circular needles? I am just trying to picture how you do this


No,just the one.At end of knit row,transfer needle to other hand,just as you do with straights and proceed with purl row.You take up less roomand less elbow movement with circulars, very useful when knitting in public! Also,as your work grows the weight of your material is resting on your lap and not just balanced on your wrist,very appreciated if you have joint problems.Lindseymary


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

Mostly circulars and dpns,, not used straights in a long time


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

I use all but can't do Magic Loop.


----------



## eneira12 (Dec 18, 2013)

I rarely use the regular size needles, more frequently use dpns (a few times a year) and mostly stick with circs whether knitting in a circle or not. The yarn stays on better and there is so much more storage for knitted stitches.


----------



## Sarla (Apr 22, 2013)

I always use plan straight needles.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm an EOK.

(equal opportunity knitter)

Whatever suits my fancy and the item to be knit.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Depends on the project.


----------



## Kmsacca (May 17, 2012)

Circular whenever I can


----------



## pennycarp (Feb 13, 2011)

I use circulars mostly, as that is how I knit socks. But when I'm knitting doll clothes, I usually use straight needles.

Penny


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

cavedwellersmum said:


> Do any of you actually knit with the plain straight needles or do you all use doubel ended or circular needles? Just interested as I read the threads


I knit with straight needles and double points as well as circulars.


----------



## Jomoma83 (Mar 21, 2013)

I use straights and circulars. I'm getting a set of 12 inch circulars to knit sleeves in the round. More sweaters are top down and bottom up Now.


----------



## tayloriv (Aug 10, 2013)

I use all types, but have always preferred to work with straight needles.


----------



## kiwi girl (Jun 19, 2012)

I usually only ever use straight needles, now and again I will use double pointed but not often.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> I use all -- DPN's, Single Point Straights, and Circulars.
> With a few (actually many) crochet hooks thrown in.


Ditto


----------



## sherrit (Jul 20, 2014)

emmatonoose said:


> usually circs or dpns- can't remember the last time I used straights- I have short arms and the straights seem to run into the things about me.


Me too. Well, my arms aren't particularly short, but I find that straights get caught in my sleeves, or other stuff. I like to use circs for back and forth knitting.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

cakes said:


> mainly Circs but for some jobs I love DPNs


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mamavecchia (Nov 8, 2014)

straight mostly...have used circular once or twice...am not happy with them..okay with dps for socks..just bought abookfrom leisure arts .....SNOW DAY SETS to KNIT...all patterns for hats and mittens are given for both straight and four needles...nice for take along knitting.....


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

I use circular, straights, dbl points, and learning magic loop--according to the project I am working on.


----------



## 1Marian1 (Mar 6, 2013)

Hello, I am a newbie to knitting and I just use pail straight needles.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

1Marian1 said:


> Hello, I am a newbie to knitting and I just use pail straight needles.


Hello and welcome from Oregon, you will get lots of help and patterns here.


----------



## 1Marian1 (Mar 6, 2013)

Thank you Oregon.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

My needle of choice is circular.


----------



## maudiebelle (Dec 26, 2014)

I agree....circulars are the best.


----------



## 66sindy01 (Oct 7, 2011)

hi i use both i use circular if i have a lot of stitches and i cant get them on a straight needle but the majority of the time i use straights


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

It looks as if I am going to have to buy a circulars needle, I am making a baby's cardigan, top down. I have never made one like this before and as I will end up with over 200 stiches, the designer suggested changing to a circular.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

I only use plain straight needles


----------



## Farmwoman (Jul 2, 2014)

cavedwellersmum- I'm a fairly new knitter, and so far I've only used straight needles. Tried knitting in the round once and couldn't stand it. I'll be taking more lessons to get the hang of it!
How about you? Do you many types of needles? : )


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

dunnville89 said:


> For normal knitting I use only 10" straight single point needles, never 14". I use circular for larger projects and knitting in the round - double points for socks - haven't tried magic loop, too old.


I'm 74 and I learned Magic Loop a few weeks ago.......
Guess I'm not too old....


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

Dsynr said:


> I'm 74 and I learned Magic Loop a few weeks ago.......
> Guess I'm not too old....


I will be trying magic loop soon. You have inspired me.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> I use all -- DPN's, Single Point Straights, and Circulars.
> With a few (actually many) crochet hooks thrown in.


Ditto but need to include Knook, DECH both straight and cabled, and multiple hooks lately since DEC can be used like DPNs.


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

All three depending on the project and my mood.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Prefer circulars but learned on straight.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I use all needle types, circulars as well as crochet hooks.


----------



## gourmetgranny (Jun 15, 2011)

I use circular almost always. When I started knitting my boys were young and would go to my knitting bag and say "can I see what you are making?" and before I could say let me help would have pulled the straight needle out of the work. Many remarks held back and many more stitches (tried) to pick up or pulled out.

Look on u-tube for using 2 circular needles, but you only need one for a straight piece like the back of a jumper or sweater. 

Hope this helps.
Granny


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Both.
Right now, I have a crochet project as the "traveling wip" and a blanket for my bed knit in ONE piece w/long circs for working at home.
I don't use straights as much as I used to bc I usually work during the commutes to and from work and dropping a ndl is a real disaster on a moving bus.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Right now I have a project on each type of needles, a sweater
on straight needles, a ladies caplet on a circular needle, a
bandage on DPN and a potholder on a crochet hook.

I really need to get a couple of projects finished.


----------



## Buck-I (Oct 20, 2014)

I learned to knit on straight needles. I later picked up both circulars and double pointed needles for knitting smaller number of stitches. Over the past year I've been knitting, I've added more of each type to my collection. I recently learned how to use my longer circulars and knit using the method called magic loop. 

Though the magic loop method is nice, I'm not giving up my double pointed needles nor straights as I enjoy all 4 methods and think they each have their own merits.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I have all sizes and kinds of straight; but I'm using the circs more and more because I'm doing so much knitting during the commute to and from work.
No fun trying to retrieve a dropped ndl on a moving bus:!:


----------



## laceyj1204 (Apr 1, 2013)

I knit mostly on circulars, but occasionally use straights or dpns.


----------

